

Lego Antikythera Mechanism (oldest known scientific computer) - timf
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLPVCJjTNgk

======
jdp23
1500 Lego Technic parts, 110 gears ....

There was a great Scientific American article on this last year --
[http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=decoding-
an...](http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=decoding-an-ancient-
computer)

